# Finding a live-out Nanny/maid in Dubai



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey all,

I know the question has been raised time and again (I did search the forum), but most of the time, the answer boils down to "try and find one through an agency".

This is a very good piece of advice, except for one small detail : a quick search for "Nanny services in Dubai" yields a list of websites, most of the ones in there actually proposing live-out services have no address, no prices, no references, just a page or two with an ugly design, and a form for you to send your details so that they can "contact you with an apropriate candidate"

Now, I am not saying they are legit businesses, and I am not saying they are not legit businesses. But if they were legit, why would they not post their fee grid ?


I will be looking through the classifieds, and posting, and searching on my own. But has anyone here been using the services of an agency to find a live out Nanny/maid ?

Even if to say "steer clear of these guys", any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I found a good one off of Dubizzle. Always worth a look.


----------



## terf (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi I just advertised on Dubizzle for what I was looking for and was contacted by a few maids - we are now sponsoring one who lives out.


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

i asked my part time cleaning lady where she normally looks/finds clients, she said DUBIZZLE.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Seems to be enough people advertsing on the board in Park N Shop


----------

